# Tried and True Equipment



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm surprised how little is in this catagory. In 1997 I purchased a Siera Designs Clip Flashlight Tent, a Western Mountaineering Sleepingbag and a Thermarest full length inflatible pad. Over the last 12 years they have all seen 1-2 months service every year and they have all held up. The tent fabric and seams have held up through regular use and washing. The rain fly requires occasional water proofing as per owners instructions but still keeps me dry. My bag gets washed and dried as per owners instructions and it still lofts to keep me just as warm as the day I bought it. The Therma rest still inflates to a firm pressure and insulates me from the ground quite adequately. After over 12 years of use I would recomend these 3 items to anyone. I am interested in hearing about what equipment others have had good service from.:2thumb:


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I pretty much never leave the house without a Leatherman or Gerber multi tool and my 3 blade Case pocketknife. The multitool, especially.

I've owned (and currently own) many Leathermans and a couple Gerbers. My wife has a multitool from SOG that is really nice. None of these tools has ever let me down. I lost a Leatherman Pocket Clip at work a number of years ago. I was running a rollformer that spat product directly into cardboard boxes. Somehow I lost the knife into a box and we were unable to find it. I just hope whoever found the thing still has it.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Jason. I have gotten out of the habit of carrying a multitool or pocket knife everyday, I am going to start doing that again. You own some good tried and true brands.


----------



## GatorDude (Apr 23, 2009)

I really like my Mag Lite flashlights. They are very rugged and put out a lot of light. In this day and age, I'm also glad to buy a product that is made in the USA and a company that is committed to doing business here.

I usually carry a mini-maglite LED flashlight when walk our dog. It's amazing how deep it's light can penetrate into nearby woods and ravines.

Flashlight Review: Mini Maglite LED - Associated Content


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I like my mag lights too, they have lasted a long time, I especially like the storage space for a spare bulb. Boot wise, I also like my Vasque Sundowners, I have had them since 1995 and they still have years of life left in them.:beercheer:


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I have a pair of Red Wing boots that I wear every day that are holding up fairly well. Can't complain about them, especially with what I put them through.

I've had (2) 3D cell Maglites recently that had the rubber over the button pop off. I wasn't at all happy. Other than that, I've never had trouble with a Maglite.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I still have the set of craftsman tools I bought in my senior year of HS. A full set of wrenches and screwdrivers, 1/2" and 3/8" ratchet, a set of sockets for each and a set of allen wrenches. All packed in a nice metal tool box. $40. I added a set of deep well sockets a short time later. Another $40. I still have most of the original set although both ratchets have been replaced...free and one of the deep wells cracked. Sears replaced that free as well.
At the time $80 was a huge investment since I was only making $2.10 hr. but they have served me well for nearly 35 years.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Here's another one. Urbanites, just tune out now. 

For those of us in the rural setting, especially those with a big garden, I'd recommend an old farm tractor. I mean an OLD one. We have a '43 Farmall H that my grandfather bought new and a '49 Farmall M, also bought new by him, that we still use. The H needs some work but the M runs fine. The wife used it today to rake about 20 acres of hay. You can still get plows and such for them, they run for ever, and when they do poop out they're simple to repair. Also, parts are plentiful because so many of them are still in full time service. 

They have no computer controls, no power steering or power brakes to go bad, have VERY basic electrical systems, and the darn things are just plain neat. There are tons of brands to choose from-International/Farmall, John Deere, Allis Chalmers, Oliver, etc etc etc...


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Funny you would mention this right now. We just went to a tractor show last night. The majority of them were from the 40's and 50's. Some were restored just for show but most were still used for everyday farming. These machines were built to outlast their owners. 
I love the sound of the old 2 cylinder JD's


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Yeah, the Johnny Poppers are really cool. I'm a Farmall guy myself.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Red Wing Boots, I have never owned any, my feet are too narrow, but have heard good things about them. I have had good luck with CraftsMan Tools, unfortunately I have lost more than Uncle Joe owns. I like old tractors and would like to own one, but right now my wife would dis own me. I won a Ford 8 N at an auction at the Boy Scout Camp that I volunteer at, got it for $1,1150.00. The guy I was bidding against really wanted it, he drove it as a kid at camp and is retiring this year. He called me begging to buy it from me so I sold it to him on the condition he donate the extra $200.00 he offered me for it to the camp. I owned it for a week it would have been nice to have driven it atleast once.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I used another piece of my tried and true equipment yesterday- my Stihl MS290 chainsaw. I'm not so sure how useful it'll be in the event of ttal societal meltdown because it is dependant on gasoline and 2 types of oil, but while I can still get those comodities this is one of the handiest tools I have. It's 3 or 4 years old now and runs like a champ. I heat the house exclusively with wood via an outdoor wood furnace and the Stihl is an integral part of that. I used to burn 1200 gallons of oil/year to keep the house in the mid 60 degree range. Now it's in the low 70's all winter for maybe 20 gallons of gas between the saw and splitter, a couple gallons of bar oil, and some 2 cycle oil. Take that, OPEC!!


----------



## Safari 7 (Nov 12, 2009)

I have a 2006 MF1540 tractor that is certainly a fine machine - smooth, safe, quiet, powerful, bells and whistles galore, great backhoe attachment as well as all the three-point stuff we have come to know and love. 

But I also have a 1949 Ford 8-N, and it is a GREAT machine. Yes, it's far more dangerous and stressful to use (not to mention strenuous) than the modern tractor, BUT; there is hardly anything that can possibly go wrong with it that you can't fix with a screwdriver, a crescent wrench and some baling wire. Incredible design.

Also wanted to second the vote for Stihl power tools - they're the only power tools I have ever had that never need any attention and always start right up.


----------



## tyler_kd0bsa (Nov 4, 2009)

I own at least 4 surefire tactical flashlights and love them to death. Lifetime guarentee but only drawback is batteries are expensive for them.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Safari 7, I agree with you on the 8N,:2thumb: my friends have them. I want an 8 or 9N, but it would only be a toy for me. It would be fun to have, but I have no use for one other than to just drive it around.:nuts:


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Little ol farmall cub. No power house but it's cheap on gas, hook up a wagon and this thing would run a long way on very little gas, in a have to case.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

I agree, I have a Japanese friend that can lift 600lbs and go all day on very little energy input, his name is Kubota. He has a bucket, a rototiller, ganon, post hole auger, bush hog. and disc attachments that make him an invaluable tool.:2thumb:


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I was told the Yuppie farmers traded their Fords in for Kubota's and that is why you can pick up an 8 or 9N at a good price.


----------



## tyler_kd0bsa (Nov 4, 2009)

Nothing quite like a good ole Deere


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

We have a '43 Farmall H and '49 Farmall M that have been on this farm since my grandfather bought them brand new. Both good machines. The H is down right now for some minor engine trouble; we just have to find the time to work on it. We use the M all the time.


----------



## youpock (Oct 20, 2009)

GatorDude said:


> I really like my Mag Lite flashlights. They are very rugged and put out a lot of light. In this day and age, I'm also glad to buy a product that is made in the USA and a company that is committed to doing business here.
> 
> I usually carry a mini-maglite LED flashlight when walk our dog. It's amazing how deep it's light can penetrate into nearby woods and ravines.
> 
> Flashlight Review: Mini Maglite LED - Associated Content


maglite gets my .02 too, I have a few streamlight lights and a few surefire and they don't seem much better than the maglite, and the maglite is always a fraction of the cost. The new 3watt led ones plus good batteries are incredibly bright.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

I actually just picked up one of the 3 D-cell LED Magllites to replace the old halogen one that was stolen out of my Jeep. WOW! Lots of light output! I have a 6 D-cell, too, but I only keep that around to use a whoopin stick. lol


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

I'd love to have a Ford 8 N, found one in Minn. complete rebuild and body and paint, guy used it in shows , wanted 4000.00 for it, I damn near drove up there and got it, kinda wish I had!... it was purty!! redone like new!

I'd like something with a front end loader too... and I found a web site the other day that sells the old style saw that mount on the 3 point hitch and pto of a tractor to cut your fire wood...so many things to use one for!!

Here's the web site for the saw and some others that will blow your mind!!

Crosscut Saw Company

One thing I got several years ago that is flat outstanding is a simple fire starter called "Blast Match" it will start a fire so fast you won't believe it!!...got two.. Awesome!!..


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Hozaybuck, any of those old farm tractors are a good catch. Farmall, John Deere, Case, Allis Chalmers, Ford...the list goes on and on. Most you can still get parts for and they are simple to work on, as well as being built to last in the first place. I kinda like the old Farmalls, myself, as the clutch is a foot clutch rather than hand operated like the Cases and Deeres are. Of course, the old 2 cylinder Deeres are top notch in the just plain neat factor. Many of them you can get loaders for and some of them get pretty powerful. I'd recommend anyone with any acreage at all pick one up, even if you don't plan to use it much. A relatively small investment that could end up being really useful.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

I ain't for sure but I think this is the site I saw some really nice stuff for sale...just didn't have time to check it out...

Tractors for Sale - Used Farm, Antique, Compact & Lawn Tractors for Sale


----------



## mitchshrader (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't know about the other brands, but a rebuilt Ford 8-N is WORTH $4,000, at least, askin' price. $3000-3500 in the real world.. 

And will pay you to buy it. They suck for farming, but they're the best garden tractor I ever saw..


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Farmall H's and M's seem to run in the $1700-$2500 range for one that's in good shape. They are row crop tractors, unlike the Fords. They have bigger back tires, the narrow front tires, and they sit a lot higher than the standard treads like the Fords. Both have their strengths and weaknesses.


----------

